# Prep not working



## 13339 (Mar 20, 2007)

colonoscopy scheduled for tomorrow at 11am. took 4 dulcolax at 3:30pm today. Started TriLyte at 5:45pm. Now nearly 10pm and nothing. What to do? I am so full and bloated I'm not sure I can drink the remaining 1.5 liters.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I hope by now things have started to pick up for you in the clean out dept. If they haven't.. all you can do is the best you can.Give a call to the hosp or wherever you are having it done in the morning and let them know how your prep went and ask for their advice.Hope though that it has started to work for you. And don't forget, when you are running clear.. the prep is done.Keep us posted.All the bestBQ


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine took hours and hours to work...took it at 5pm and at 3am I finally had results!


----------

